# Articuladores do discurso  (aliás, a propósito, enfim, e etc)



## lisa_sb

Bom dia a todos! 
Tenho um problema, que apesar de falar espanhol da espanha, só uso nas conversas frases secas e soltas. ("yo quiero eso", "yo pienso así", etc)
Em português, posso variar e enriquecer minhas conversas com alguns truques:
__*Aliás,* ela tá meio esquisita hoje.
__*A propósito,* ele te chamou hoje no celular.
__*...Enfim! *Troquemos de assunto.
__*Então, *hoje eu tive um dia diferente, *cara*, você não acredita!
__Ah, eu tenho, *tipo, *uns gostos diferentes...

Quando falo estou na Espanha não consigo falar assim tão fluentemente, e acabo parecendo uma "estrangeira robozinha" 

Alguém aqui tem exemplos (e explicações) de como enriquecer nossas conversas oralmente? Eu só conheço o 
*
_Bueno,* si así lo quieres... (usado da mesmo maneira que o "bem..." em portugues)

Alguém tem mais exemplos?


----------



## Mangato

lisa_sb said:


> Bom dia a todos!
> Tenho um problema, que apesar de falar espanhol da espanha, só uso nas conversas frases secas e soltas. ("yo quiero eso", "yo pienso así", etc)
> Em português, posso variar e enriquecer minhas conversas com alguns truques:
> __*Aliás,* ela tá meio esquisita hoje.
> *En modo alguno*, ella esta hoy algo rara
> 
> __*A propósito,* ele te chamou hoje no celular.
> *Por cierto*, él te llamó hoy al móvil
> 
> __*...Enfim! *Troquemos de assunto.
> ...En fin...cambiemos de tema
> 
> __*Então, *hoje eu tive um dia diferente, *cara*, você não acredita!
> *Mira*, hoy tuve un dia especial, *tío*, no lo creerías
> 
> __Ah, eu tenho, *tipo, *uns gostos diferentes...
> Ah, *colega*, yo tengo unos gustos diferentes
> 
> Quando falo estou na Espanha não consigo falar assim tão fluentemente, e acabo parecendo uma "estrangeira robozinha"
> 
> No se trata de traducción literal sino de expresiones equivalentes en lenguage colquial
> 
> Alguém aqui tem exemplos (e explicações) de como enriquecer nossas conversas oralmente? Eu só conheço o
> 
> *_Bueno,* si así lo quieres... (usado da mesmo maneira que o "bem..." em portugues)
> 
> Bom, se assim quiser??
> 
> Alguém tem mais exemplos?


 
Cumprimentos


----------



## BetoAraujo

- *Vale*, _voy aceptar tu decisión._

Oi, Lisa. Acredito que _vale _seja um dos articuladores de opinião bem freqüente, já que a todo momento somos requisitados a expressar aceitação, conformidade com algo ou alguém. Tenho assistindo a alguns filmes, e, de tão freqüente o emprego desse articulador, chega a parecer um vício.

Um abraço.


----------



## iKyros

Então acho que ai tem um erro o mangato nessa frase:

__Ah, eu tenho, *tipo, *uns gostos diferentes...
Ah, *colega*, yo tengo unos gustos diferentes 

o certo é:
__Ah, eu tenho, *tipo, *uns gostos diferentes...
Ah, yo tengo, *no sé,* unos gustos diferentes...
Ah, yo tengo, *o sea,* unos gustos diferentes...
Ah, yo tengo, *pues,* unos gustos diferentes...
Ah, yo tengo, *así,* unos gustos diferentes...
Ah, yo tengo, *por ejemplo,* unos gustos diferentes...

*Colega* no es *Tipo* en este caso, Tipo es una expresión que enlaza frases: no sé (sei lá), O sea (ou seja), pues (pois, pues "Usado en Portugal"), Así (Assim), Por ejemplo (Tipo, Por ejemplo.)

Cabe mensionar que TIPO es del habla común en Brasil y también existe en Español "Español Americano" e Italiano, también con el mismo significado.

Então eh isso ae rsrsrsr bjo Lisa!


----------



## curlyboy20

BetoAraujo said:


> - *Vale*, _voy* a *aceptar tu decisión._


 
Só um pequeno erro  Mas, tem razão, "vale" é muito comum na Espanha e se você disser "vale", então soará mais espanhola 

"Pucha" é muito comum por aqui e tem o mesmo usa do "Puxa" brasileiro.


----------



## iKyros

curlyboy20 said:


> Só um pequeno erro  Mas, tem razão, "vale" é muito comum na Espanha e se você disser "vale", então soará mais espanhola
> 
> "Pucha" é muito comum por aqui e tem o mesmo usa do "Puxa" brasileiro.


 
Sí amigo, tienes razón, ese vale tiene un uso exagerado en España como dijo BetoAraujo, hasta parece un vicio, vale aquí, vale allá... hasta podrías hacer una conversación de una hora solo diciendo vale.

Vale amigo, me entendiste vale? nos vemos más tarde vale? Si quieres reponderme está bien vale?

Vale nos vemos vale?


----------



## Outsider

lisa_sb said:


> __*Aliás,* ela tá meio esquisita hoje.
> *Además*, ella está un poco rara hoy.


----------



## pollo13

BetoAraujo said:


> - *Vale*, _voy aceptar tu decisión._


 
Si me permite _voy a hacer_ una corrección:
*Vale*, _voy aceptar tu decisión _
*Vale*, _voy *a* aceptar tu decisión _

Recuerde la perífrasis IR A + INFINITIVO.


----------



## okporip

As sugestões para "aliás" (_en modo alguno, además_)e "a propósito" (_por cierto_) não me parecem satisfatórias. Aliás, acho muito difícil encontrar um correspondente para essas expressões (também para "por sinal") em espanhol.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Aliás* em espanhol é "por otro lado" ou "a propósito", na frase proposta seria "a propósito".
*A propósito* em espanhol é também "a propósito", ainda poderia traduzir-se "por cierto".


----------



## vf2000

*Alguns conectores que tirei do meu livro de espanhol: *

Distinguir y oponer dos o mas argumentos - por una parte... por otra/ni...ni.../en cambio/sin embargo/al contrario/frente a eso

Continuar con el mismo argumento - además/asimismo/a continuación/después/luego

Destacar algo para persuadir al interlocutor - es decir/o sea/lo mas/lo menos/hay que tener en cuenta que.../no hay que olvidar que...

Poner ejemplos - por ejemplo/sirva de ejemplo/a modo de ejemplo/baste, como muestra/la prueba es que

Opinar comprometiéndose uno mismo - estoy seguro(a) de que.../no me cabe la menor duda de que/estou convencido(a) de que... os aseguro que.../os garantizo que...


----------



## okporip

XiaoRoel said:


> *Aliás* em espanhol é "por otro lado" ou "a propósito", na frase proposta seria "a propósito".
> *A propósito* em espanhol é também "a propósito", ainda poderia traduzir-se "por cierto".



El sentido de *aliás* es algo como "una vez que estamos hablando de eso, se me ocurre decir que(...)". No implica cambio de perspectiva, sino algún tipo de relación (que no hace falta explicitar) con lo que se acaba de decir. En portugués, creo que se puede decir que *aliás*,*a propósito *y *por sinal *funcionan más o menos como sinónimos. Te pregunto, entonces, si me seguirías diciendo que el sentido de esas tres expresiones del portugués se puede traducir por las tres del español que mencionaste ("por otro lado", "a propósito" y "por cierto").   

PD: en portugués, está la expresión *de propósito*,que denota intencionalidad. Por ejemplo: "Ela fez o comentário de propósito, para me ofender." Tengo entendido que *de propósito *se puede traducir al español como"a propósito". Si es así, la expresión "a propósito" del español tendría dos sentidos fundamentalmente distintos, que en portugués se expresan como (1) *a propósito *(*aliás, por sinal*) y (2) *de propósito*.


----------



## jamoncontomate

Só um pequeno erro  Mas, tem razão, "vale" é muito comum na Espanha e se você disser "vale", então soará mais espanhola
Además puedes aquí tienes recursos suficientes para entender la gramática española

demg-international.com


----------

